# ISU football practice updates



## goindystate

if ya got'em, post'em

from the twitter blogs

Rick_Sports10 Rick Semmler
Michigan State transfer Donald Spencer looked good at wide out at ISU practice


Rick_Sports10 Rick Semmler
1st day of ISU football practice complete. Offense looked great, especially running back Shakir Bell.


----------



## goindystate

last night's practice report from the Trib Star

http://tribstar.com/sports/x6709205...d-for-first-practice-with-increased-intensity


----------



## new sycamore fan

I love the confidence level.  A huge change from 4 years ago when there were a bunch of wide-eyed kids lining up for their first college practice.


----------



## Callmedoc

new sycamore fan said:


> I love the confidence level.  A huge change from 4 years ago when there were a bunch of wide-eyed kids lining up for their first college practice.



This guy included.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Gotta love the attitude!


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

goindystate said:


> if ya got'em, post'em
> 
> from the twitter blogs
> 
> Rick_Sports10 Rick Semmler
> Michigan State transfer Donald Spencer looked good at wide out at ISU practice
> 
> 
> Rick_Sports10 Rick Semmler
> 1st day of ISU football practice complete. Offense looked great, especially running back Shakir Bell.



http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/sycamores-look-solid-on-opening-day


----------



## True Blue

I went to a little of the first practice last night.  We gave a very impressive looking football team.  You can tell that we've upgraded our recruiting.   Some if he freshman don't look like freshman.  The returnees look bigger, faster, stronger.  I was more down toward the offense.  Especially the WR's.  Hilton looked outstanding.   Spencer is a specimen and Tanner really stood out.  We may have a hard time redshirting Theo Bradley, Barry McCartet and Desean Prentice.   Very impressive freshman receivers.


----------



## poidawg

Anyone have an update from this evenings practice???


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

poidawg said:


> Anyone have an update from this evenings practice???



I'm goinna try to get back over to TH for 5:30 practice.  I'm no Tom James but I'll be happy to give updates on Twitter @BradRiley15  GO SYCS


----------



## ISUCC

thanks for doing that! 



SupportTheSyc's said:


> I'm goinna try to get back over to TH for 5:30 practice.  I'm no Tom James but I'll be happy to give updates on Twitter @BradRiley15  GO SYCS


----------



## TJames

*Hey Support......*

Until I can get over to practice (and that won't be until after Colts training camp breaks), you guys are my link to what's happening at Memorial Stadium. 

Keep those updates coming.


----------



## poidawg

Thanks a bunch!  Appreciate any and all feedback from practices. Go Sycamores!


----------



## JustAskin

*Practice updates*

Was at Sat and Sunday practices.  What a big difference in past years.  You can really tell the difference between freshman and  the returners.  In past years that difference was not so clear because we were young all over, but now its very clear.  Looks like alot of redshirts to me.  Saturdays practice was really good on both sides of the  ball.  Defense was ready to mix it up.  QB's were good but Ronnie leads by abunch.  Justin Hilton is well..... Justin. Great work ethic.  Tanner Riley looked really good.  Amazing what maturity does.  Remember he came as a reciever, moved to defense last year now back as a receiver. Alot of weapons at receiver position. Bell, Harris and Cheese will be the guys.  Bell and Cheese slid through some holes for good runs. Harris made  some long zone runs. Both lines looked good.  Some big new guys but not ready this year.  Sunday practice alittle different. After three hard days legs look alittle tired. No quit as crisp. All in all good.


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

TJames said:


> Until I can get over to practice (and that won't be until after Colts training camp breaks), you guys are my link to what's happening at Memorial Stadium.
> 
> Keep those updates coming.



John Goodlet (#10) WR had a great day Sunday.  He caught two balls from Fouch and Glass for long scores against #1 Defense.  Mardis (#88) made a great grab too which shows our depth at TE.  Spencer (big WR transfer from Mich St) is still learning the playbook and tweaked a hamstring but should contribute this year.  New QB coach seems to helping QB's develop and they respect and listen to him.  According to coaches, biggest concern right now (other than keeping kids healthy) are two vacancies on the O line they were not expecting going in to the year (both were starters on the depth chart and are no longer with the football program).  Have a few kids competing for those jobs but it's still a set back.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SupportTheSyc's said:


> biggest concern right now (other than keeping kids healthy) are two vacancies on the O line they were not expecting going in to the year (both were starters on the depth chart and are no longer with the football program). Have a few kids competing for those jobs but it's still a set back.


Who was that?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nevermind. Just looked at the roster and saw that Quincy Small and Evan Borchers are both not listed. What happened?


----------



## IndianaState45

Interesting...huh


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nevermind. Just looked at the roster and saw that Quincy Small and Evan Borchers are both not listed. What happened?



I have no idea. Maybe borchers decided to go closer to home for his senior year..


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nevermind. Just looked at the roster and saw that Quincy Small and Evan Borchers are both not listed. What happened?



You got one of the two...Ecimovic was the other; had earned a starting spot and left the program.


----------



## JustAskin

SupportTheSyc's said:


> You got one of the two...Ecimovic was the other; had earned a starting spot and left the program.


Wasn't he in Nursing Program and left because of needing to devote to that. I seemed to have heard something like that.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Ecimovic left for personal reasons, and gave late notice after the spring game.  He wasn't a starter during the spring, but he certainly would have been in the mix.  What happened to Borchers--he started at least half of the season last year.  So I guess Mike Smith will step into one of the spots.  Between all of the redshirt FR and the true FR there has to be someone who can play?


----------



## Callmedoc

new sycamore fan said:


> Ecimovic left for personal reasons, and gave late notice after the spring game.  He wasn't a starter during the spring, but he certainly would have been in the mix.  What happened to Borchers--he started at least half of the season last year.  So I guess Mike Smith will step into one of the spots.  Between all of the redshirt FR and the true FR there has to be someone who can play?



I have no idea...I think mike smith will fill in well...big kid, good hands...


----------



## BigBlue79

Looks like we still have, Geffert, Justin woods, Lutz, paswater, Smith, Farha...these guys will be the number ones...so someone can fill in....do you guys think Trent will look for a transfer now on the O-line....


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

new sycamore fan said:


> Ecimovic left for personal reasons, and gave late notice after the spring game.  He wasn't a starter during the spring, but he certainly would have been in the mix.  What happened to Borchers--he started at least half of the season last year.  So I guess Mike Smith will step into one of the spots.  Between all of the redshirt FR and the true FR there has to be someone who can play?



I understand that Borchers left for personal reasons also.  There are a few kids competing, Junior redshirt Justin Wood has been playing at the right tackle position the past couple of days.  He's been a little "injury prone" the past couple of years...hoping that he might be able to fight through some of that since he's competing for a starting spot.  He's weight is up and is now playing at about 285-


----------



## JustAskin

BigBlue79 said:


> Looks like we still have, Geffert, Justin woods, Lutz, paswater, Smith, Farha...these guys will be the number ones...so someone can fill in....do you guys think Trent will look for a transfer now on the O-line....


I don't think well will see transsfere at this stage.


----------



## Callmedoc

BigBlue79 said:


> Looks like we still have, Geffert, Justin woods, Lutz, paswater, Smith, Farha...these guys will be the number ones...so someone can fill in....do you guys think Trent will look for a transfer now on the O-line....



That's a big front line....dang.


----------



## Bullfrog61

What's the biggest number of spectators anyone has seen so far at a practice? We're thinking of heading over for the Saturday evening practice (8/13) at 5:00. 

:sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreFan317

There is a incoming freshman on campus that was the punter on the South All Star team at North Central by the name of Jordan Conley of Greenfield-Central. The kid not only is a decent punter but a pretty good CB with good speed.


----------



## ISUCC

I see on twitter that both Ace Hunt and Todd Golden are at the ISU practice today

AceTheFireman Ace Hunt
At Indiana state football practice. Team looking good ... Awesome weather out here and the players are energized.


----------



## goindystate

Looks like Ace wrote up a review tonight

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205240975


----------



## IndianaState45

BigBlue79 said:


> Looks like we still have, Geffert, Justin woods, Lutz, paswater, Smith, Farha...these guys will be the number ones...so someone can fill in....do you guys think Trent will look for a transfer now on the O-line....



I'm really hoping we stay healthy on the line. We don't have many mature bodies beyond those six and Corey Bichey. I suppose a few of the R.S frosh could step in but let's hope we don't lose anyone to injury.


----------



## Callmedoc

Dang I stand Corrected, Bichey is still on the team.


----------



## IndianaState45

Huh? Is that 3 senior linemen? Really? Borchers...Ecimovic and Bichey? He's on the roster.??


----------



## new sycamore fan

I didn't hear anything about Bichey; I think he's still there?  Has Fahra played at all?  Isn't he a 5th year Senior?  By the way, I liked reading about the last play of the offense vs defense drill today--perfect pass from Fouch to Spencer in the back of the end zone.  I look forward to seeing that a few times this year!


----------



## IndianaState45

Faraha is a 5th year. He,  Bichey, and Woods were 2nd string last year I think. Also Small left.


----------



## Callmedoc

new sycamore fan said:


> I didn't hear anything about Bichey; I think he's still there?  Has Fahra played at all?  Isn't he a 5th year Senior?  By the way, I liked reading about the last play of the offense vs defense drill today--perfect pass from Fouch to Spencer in the back of the end zone.  I look forward to seeing that a few times this year!



Maybe I had a vision quest here but I swear I remember reading on another thread that Bichey left for personal reasons. I feel like a Douche Corey MY BAD!


----------



## IndianaState45

Freaking me out dude. It's bad enough Borchers, Ecimovic, and Small are gone in addition to Burke graduating.


----------



## poidawg

Nice!  Thanks Ace.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Borchers will be a loss; he's started many games over the past few years.  I don't know that Small ever played, and Ecimovic would have been a back up again this year, although he would have played.  Now we worry about depth on the OL, even with all of the numbers they brought in over the past 2 years?


----------



## Callmedoc

new sycamore fan said:


> Borchers will be a loss; he's started many games over the past few years.  I don't know that Small ever played, and Ecimovic would have been a back up again this year, although he would have played.  Now we worry about depth on the OL, even with all of the numbers they brought in over the past 2 years?


I somehow got Borchers and Bichey mixed up in my mind.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Someone in the know... why did Borchers leave?


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Someone in the know... why did Borchers leave?



Personal Reasons from what I read on here, I made a call so maybe I will get a cal back on the subject.


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Personal Reasons from what I read on here, I made a call so maybe I will get a cal back on the subject.



Beleive it was personal and probably best left at that


----------



## SycamoreFootball

*Freshman - new recruits*

So, has anyone observed how the new freshman/recruits are doing? Are they getting any reps? How do they compare to the rest of team?

I have noticed a couple of comments on here about a few of the freshman...mostly wide receivers...was just curious if any one stands out.


----------



## JustAskin

SycamoreFootball said:


> So, has anyone observed how the new freshman/recruits are doing? Are they getting any reps? How do they compare to the rest of team?
> 
> I have noticed a couple of comments on here about a few of the freshman...mostly wide receivers...was just curious if any one stands out.


I have been to 4 of the practices and the tranferes are good but since we now have a team that is full of upper classman the difference in tallent between them and freshman is  big. Don,t see any impact from them. I see redshirts


----------



## new sycamore fan

Not many Freshmen are getting much in the way of practice reps.  Size, speed, and knowing where and when to go--big reasons for why the upperclassmen will fill most or all of the spots.


----------



## Callmedoc

SupportTheSyc's said:


> Beleive it was personal and probably best left at that



true, if it's personal it is none of my business. I think I will leave it that way.


----------



## IndianaState45

Team looked good tonight. As expected Hilton = stud. If it's possible I think he's faster than last year and looks stronger. Shakir was explosive and FAST. One of the players told me they think he ran a 4.4 this year. Harris hits holes and is super quick. Ednut playing well. Spencer looked really impressive. He caught some great throws and stayed in bounds on the edge. Ronnie always looks good. The new QB Watkins looked pretty mobile. As for a starting O- Line it looked like Woods Geffert Lutz Smith Paswater (In that order) with Farah at back up (or battling for #1 tackle with Woods) Bichey probably back up guard. Also there was a walk on running back who looked impressive #39...He made a lot of long runs for TD's against back up D's. Starting D-Line looked like Big Ben, Young, and Hardy. Painter, Roberts, Archie, Washington at Linebacker with Bashir Scott and Phil Walker battling for LB/Rush end type. Little was kicking well on PAT and field goals. He's a great kid. All in all it looked like a much improved team from last year talent wise. Energy was great and the kids believe they can beat Penn State.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndianaState45 said:


> Team looked good tonight. As expected Hilton = stud. If it's possible I think he's faster than last year and looks stronger. Shakir was explosive and FAST. One of the players told me they think he ran a 4.4 this year. Harris hits holes and is super quick. Ednut playing well. Spencer looked really impressive. He caught some great throws and stayed in bounds on the edge. Ronnie always looks good. The new QB Watkins looked pretty mobile. As for a starting O- Line it looked like Woods Geffert Lutz Smith Paswater (In that order) with Farah at back up (or battling for #1 tackle with Woods) Bichey probably back up guard. Also there was a walk on running back who looked impressive #39...He made a lot of long runs for TD's against back up D's. Starting D-Line looked like Big Ben, Young, and Hardy. Painter, Roberts, Archie, Washington at Linebacker with Bashir Scott and Phil Walker battling for LB/Rush end type. Little was kicking well on PAT and field goals. He's a great kid. All in all it looked like a much improved team from last year talent wise. Energy was great and the *kids believe they can beat Penn State*.



Gotta love that attitude!


----------



## sycamores2

Did you happen to catch any of Tanner or anyone elses punting, that field position could be huge this year.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I honestly can't believe I'm this pumped for Sycamore FOOTBALL!!!  Wow.  That's all I can say - Wow...

And on the eighth day, God created Sycamores...:wordyo:


----------



## IndianaState45

logankick2 said:


> Did you happen to catch any of Tanner or anyone elses punting, that field position could be huge this year.



Not a lot. I wasn't there the whole time. My guess/info says Little will do PAT/Field goal. 
Tanner likely to kickoff (from what I heard not saw). Unknown on punter....Tino was still punting, I think Tanner was working there as well. We could end up with a 3 headed kicking monster. Also Braulio either left or didn't make the team. He won't be around. Sheldon...might join up after camp but not sure.


----------



## IndianaState45

IndyTreeFan said:


> I honestly can't believe I'm this pumped for Sycamore FOOTBALL!!!  Wow.  That's all I can say - Wow...
> 
> And on the eighth day, God created Sycamores...:wordyo:



I know I was so hungry to see them I stopped by for "10 minutes" ....it turned into an hour and then I forced myself to leave so I could get home at a decent hour.


----------



## BigBlue79

I was also at practice...I'm most impressed with Fouch, bell, cheesborough and the #39 kid...at rb....recievers...Hilton, egberongbe, riley, spencer...all impressive..scary thing about spencer is he was practicing tonight with a hurt ankle...so were riston, goodlett.....Izbicki is solid but alex jones will be the number one TE...they will both split time...Shakir Bell is going to be dangerous...mark my word...On D...the most impressive tonight...Jacolby washington, ryan roberts...looked the best...and obaseki would have had a couple sacks...I also like burnett...he is just a good football player....and number six...can't think of his name...the D will be good...alex sewall, painter, king, archie all looked good...coach Etheridge had a good run/pass ratio at practice tonight...he def knows what he is doing no more worries there...they got in some great plays...this D will be blitz blitz and fast and try to confuse people...good thing....


----------



## IndianaState45

#6 is Julian Easterly. Senior from Detroit


----------



## IndianaState45

Also looks like freshman WR Barry McCarter got a few reps as did Kendall Walker at LB (I think these were the two) they ran with the #2's some. Big Blue correct me If I'm wrong on the names.


----------



## poidawg

Thank you all for your terrific posts about practice sessions!  They are much appreciated.  Keep it up Sycamores!


----------



## sycamores2

IndianaState45 said:


> Not a lot. I wasn't there the whole time. My guess/info says Little will do PAT/Field goal.
> Tanner likely to kickoff (from what I heard not saw). Unknown on punter....Tino was still punting, I think Tanner was working there as well. We could end up with a 3 headed kicking monster. Also Braulio either left or didn't make the team. He won't be around. Sheldon...might join up after camp but not sure.



I agree with Tanner on KO and Cory on xp/field goal, punting could be santino but i didnt know, the day I kicked with Tanner he said he was primarily a punter so expected him to come compete for the job. Talked to Braulio in the weight room the other day, he wont be playing for a personal reason. I also went and hung out with a Brett a few times this summer and he is focusing on finishing school and an author is writing a biography about him so he will be working on that, he is also volunteering his time and helping coach at West Vigo.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Great updates, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Fridae00

For more information on the kicking game, please take a look at the the thread titled "transfers".


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

new sycamore fan said:


> great updates, keep 'em coming!



agree!


----------



## goindystate

maybe ISU will be so good they'll score every possession and won't ever have to punt??



logankick2 said:


> I agree with Tanner on KO and Cory on xp/field goal, punting could be santino but i didnt know, the day I kicked with Tanner he said he was primarily a punter so expected him to come compete for the job. Talked to Braulio in the weight room the other day, he wont be playing for a personal reason. I also went and hung out with a Brett a few times this summer and he is focusing on finishing school and an author is writing a biography about him so he will be working on that, he is also volunteering his time and helping coach at West Vigo.


----------



## isu4life2000

How has the defense looked?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndianaState45 said:


> Team looked good tonight. As expected Hilton = stud. If it's possible I think he's faster than last year and looks stronger. Shakir was explosive and FAST. One of the players told me they think he ran a 4.4 this year. Harris hits holes and is super quick. Ednut playing well. Spencer looked really impressive. He caught some great throws and stayed in bounds on the edge. Ronnie always looks good. The new QB Watkins looked pretty mobile. As for a starting O- Line it looked like Woods Geffert Lutz Smith Paswater (In that order) with Farah at back up (or battling for #1 tackle with Woods) Bichey probably back up guard. Also there was a walk on running back who looked impressive #39...He made a lot of long runs for TD's against back up D's. Starting D-Line looked like Big Ben, Young, and Hardy. Painter, Roberts, Archie, Washington at Linebacker with Bashir Scott and Phil Walker battling for LB/Rush end type. Little was kicking well on PAT and field goals. He's a great kid. All in all it looked like a much improved team from last year talent wise. Energy was great and the kids believe they can beat Penn State.


 
Believe #39 is McCormick from Washington.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=8944


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Believe #39 is McCormick from Washington.
> 
> http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=8944



It is. I saw this kid last year. Solid runner VERY surprised no one offered him a scholly...a one cut runner, hits the holes hard...


----------



## wilburrx

Any info on number 46 (my grandson) would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jason Svoboda

wilburrx said:


> Any info on number 46 (my grandson) would be appreciated. Thanks


Ian Allen?


----------



## wilburrx

Yes, that is the guy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

wilburrx said:


> Yes, that is the guy.


Good deal. Welcome to the site!


----------



## goindystate

sounds like a pretty good scrimmage tonight according to Rick Semler's "tweets". Says he will have a story tonight about the scrimmage. Said defense looked strong as well as the offense.


----------



## bent20

goindystate said:


> sounds like a pretty good scrimmage tonight according to Rick Semler's "tweets". Says he will have a story tonight about the scrimmage. Said defense looked strong as well as the offense.



Rick Simler?


----------



## Bullfrog61

Just got home from the 8/13 practice/scrimmage. Everyone looked crisp and there were some good hits, passes, catches and kicks. Both Ronnie Fouch and Coy Glass looked good, finding a variety of receivers open for both long and short hits. Just as I was telling my wife how much Shakir Bell reminds me of Barry Sanders at times with his quickness, Shakir did a great imitation of Sanders. Stopped cold on a run off left tackle, Shakir put on the brakes, put it in reverse and flew way around the right for a nice gain. The first offensive unit was stopped short early by the first defense and had to settle for a field goal, while the second offense punched it in for a touchdown on their first drive against the second defense. Cory Little and another kicker or two punched through some good field goals. I think they were perfect on all field goal and point after attempts. :football:

The storm closed in near the end of the scheduled scrimmage time and just about everyone in the stands left as the players were hustled into the dressing room. Later we learned that after waiting it out for a bit, the team returned to work on goal line stands, etc. 

As IndianaState45 posted earlier, the number one offensive line was, from left tackle to right tackle, Justin Wood, Ben Geffert, FN Lutz, Mike Smith and Casey Paswater. The second offensive line was Paul Patrick, Alex Ferguson, Corey Bichey, Adam Masters and Odeh Farha. The third offensive line was Evan Estep, Nathaniel Schuster, a number 53 who I think was either Zach Lewis or Aaron Edwards, Matthew Masengale and Nick Rice. (Paul Patrick also took a few snaps with the first unit.) 

I checked out a roster while I was watching and I believe only two true freshman saw action with the first or second squads. Conrrad Nichols got a look at defensive end with the second unit and Alex Ferguson took all of the snaps at left guard with the second offensive unit.

A local note… We stopped for dinner at Sonka Irish Pub. Great Reuben, cod sandwich, onion rings and fries. Whether you’re in Terre Haute or anywhere else check out yelp.com, yahoo, google or some other source of reviews and eat local and not at a chain when you can. (I have no interest in any local food or drink establishment anywhere… Just a thought.) 

Go Sycamores! I am more than ready for some football.


----------



## IndianaState45

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## goindystate

video footage from the scrimmage, looked pretty good

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/ISU-prepares-for-season-with-scrimmage

and an article from the Trib Star as well

http://tribstar.com/sports/x850299599/ISU-offense-rises-to-occasion-in-football-scrimmage


----------



## bent20

A player celebrating before crossing the goal line will result in the score being taken away (under the rule changes mentioned in the tribstar link). I don't mind cracking down on stuff like that but taking the score away seems excessive.


----------



## TJames

*I think that I mentioned that new rule last spring.....*

when Trent was giving Justin Hilton a hard time for celebrating as he was going in for a touchdown during a scrimmage. And, as I recall, some of you didn't believe me. lol


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'll bet if it happens, it only happens once.


----------



## goindystate

nice write up from Ace on the Sycamore website. Sounds like everything is going well, especially the kicking game

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205242908


----------



## goindystate

Rick Semmler tweeted that Lansing was at practice tonight and gave a speech to the football team, says it was a pretty good speech, story will air on WTHI tonight.


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

goindystate said:


> Rick Semmler tweeted that Lansing was at practice tonight and gave a speech to the football team, says it was a pretty good speech, story will air on WTHI tonight.



Lansing? May not ring a bell to out of state football guys...I think it's ISU's Men's Basketball Coach?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SupportTheSyc's said:


> Lansing? May not ring a bell to out of state football guys...I think it's ISU's Men's Basketball Coach?


Yes, he is the men's hoops coach.


----------



## goindystate

here is the interview

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/INDIANA-STATE-FOOTBALL-LANSING


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Gotta love Lansing!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Coach Lansing did the same last year, and we always see him at the football games.  Great support for the football program, and a far cry removed from a few years ago when we were talking about some faculty members making fun of the football program in their classes.  Coach Lansing is a class act.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

new sycamore fan said:


> Coach Lansing did the same last year, and we always see him at the football games.  Great support for the football program, and a far cry removed from a few years ago when we were talking about some faculty members making fun of the football program in their classes.  Coach Lansing is a class act.



Amen!


----------



## Callmedoc

new sycamore fan said:


> Coach Lansing did the same last year, and we always see him at the football games.  Great support for the football program, and a far cry removed from a few years ago when we were talking about some faculty members making fun of the football program in their classes.  Coach Lansing is a class act.


Can't agree more...wouldn't it be great for both of those teams to be in post season play?


----------



## TJames

*Wouldn't it be great to have someone from the faculty....*

or the student government association to come out and talk to the team, telling them how much they mean to the university? That would be great. I challenge somebody from the faculty or the SGA to do that.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

TJames said:


> or the student government association to come out and talk to the team, telling them how much they mean to the university? That would be great. I challenge somebody from the faculty or the SGA to do that.



Oooo, whew, that's a good one, Tom!  Almost fell out of my chair laughing...:bigsmile:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sounds like Tanner Riley suffered an injury at practice today. Lots of folks wishing him a speedy recovery on Twitter.


----------



## new sycamore fan

That's too bad--Tanner has done a great job, had a great spring, and seemed poised to have a big year.  I hope it's not too bad and he's able to come back.  Wishing for a speedy recovery.  Wish I could say the same about the younger one, who is out for the year.


----------



## Kickingfan

looking forward to saturday


----------

